# Time for a new car! What to get?



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, there's a 71 page thread about cars but it's 71 pages I can't be bothered to read on the off chance it may have information that might help me.

I've switched jobs. Old job had a company car with the role. New job does not. Currently driving a rental Yaris that's beginning to get tiresome.

In the next month or so I would like to get a "new" car. Issues under consideration are:

1. pros and cons of buying new versus used?

2. Cars with the best resale values? 

3. If buy used, any dangers in reselling?

4. How realistic are prices on dubizzle/automall etc?

5. Finally, what is the best buy for value in terms of original price versus resale and operating/maintenance costs? 

So far it seems that 4-5 year old Pajeros seem to be good buys. But if I buy a 5 year old Pajero for 50,000 and resell as a seven year old Pajero for 25,000, how does that compare to the loss of reselling a brand new two year old car? The dubizzle resale prices are high but my suspicion is that they're too ambitious and don't reflect the actual cash sale values. Ultimately, I'm looking at what cars minimize the actual cost of owning the cars at the end of the day. 

I'd appreciate any stories of reselling cars as well as suggestions at what I should look at. 

Much obliged/cheers/thanks/blah blah.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

1. Pros of a new car is you don't have to worry about the cost of servicing and warranty when things go bad. At least for the duration of said warranty/servicing period. Cons is that they cost more and will depreciate once bought. Pros of a used car is they are cheaper, you have a wider choice (models and years) and can negotiate more. Cons are that used cars can be thrashed, not well maintained, will cost you quite a bit to fix as parts seem to remain expensive even as the car ages. Also insurance can be an issue if the car is over a certain number of years.

2. I seem to notice KIA and Hyundai have terrible resale values. Not sure if that has changed but I haven't checked lately. Toyotas and Nissans seem easier to sell overall. Mazdas are not very popular.

3. Don't think there are dangers apart from selling too early after buying it could indicate to potential buyers that there is a problem with the car whether an actual problem or that you are fed up with maintaining it or you did not like it.

4. Dubizzle prices are quite decent, you should still be able to negotiate but the less of a car available, the harder it might be to get a bargain.

5. Your mid-sized family cars, Altimas, Camrys (yuck!), Accords are very reliable now and popular to buy and sell. I hear Honda parts are expensive, Toyota have long waiting lists and Nissan don't always give you the discounts you deserve. So yeah they all suck. European would be expensive overall obviously.

Pajeros are popular and should sell very well. There is no way to get a realistic view of all cars so most just rely on Dubizzle prices if we can't find examples elsewhere. I bought a 2004 Maxima for 20k last year. Insurance was a killer due to locals history with cars like this back in the day, something I didn't know at the time. So far spent about 4000 in repairs and maintenance, only repairs were to the radiator. Needed new tyres, battery, spark plugs, tranny oil, air filter in the course of a year. Will have to spend about 1800 on engine mounts next.

So yeah owning a used car can be expensive but costs much less than buying brand new all up!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Speak to BigJimbo, Toyota have a guaranteed buy back scheme where you get a new car and they guarantee a buy back price after 2 years which is roughly equivalent to the outstanding finance you take out. The monthly loan payments are about half of what it would cost you to hire the same car.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup BigJimbo even had an ad in the paid services section about Toyota offers.

I think Nissan had/has a similar buy back scheme


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I am leaning somewhat towards Pajeros but a friend leaving Dubai last summer had mixed experiences selling his Pajero. It was 4 years old, excellent condition, never had a part break, new tyres, 80K on the clock. Based on Dubizzle prices he listed it at 65K but ultimately sold it for 53K, which is what is making me think Dubizzle prices may be inflated. Or perhaps he just had bad luck selling during the summer months which might have depressed prices, no? 

How difficult is it to get insurance on an older car, say 4-6 years old? 

Is it worth it to wait till Ramadan for the car deals (in other words another four months in the rental car) if I decide to buy new at the end of the day?



Moe78 said:


> Pajeros are popular and should sell very well. There is no way to get a realistic view of all cars so most just rely on Dubizzle prices if we can't find examples elsewhere. I bought a 2004 Maxima for 20k last year. Insurance was a killer due to locals history with cars like this back in the day, something I didn't know at the time. So far spent about 4000 in repairs and maintenance, only repairs were to the radiator. Needed new tyres, battery, spark plugs, tranny oil, air filter in the course of a year. Will have to spend about 1800 on engine mounts next.
> 
> So yeah owning a used car can be expensive but costs much less than buying brand new all up!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Is it worth it to wait till Ramadan for the car deals (in other words another four months in the rental car) if I decide to buy new at the end of the day?


You're better waiting until 2014 models go on sale and garages are looking to clear unsold but new 2013. Got 20k off a new Pajero this way but obviously you have to take what options/colours are available.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yup BigJimbo even had an ad in the paid services section about Toyota offers.
> 
> I think Nissan had/has a similar buy back scheme


They don't...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I am leaning somewhat towards Pajeros but a friend leaving Dubai last summer had mixed experiences selling his Pajero. It was 4 years old, excellent condition, never had a part break, new tyres, 80K on the clock. Based on Dubizzle prices he listed it at 65K but ultimately sold it for 53K, which is what is making me think Dubizzle prices may be inflated. Or perhaps he just had bad luck selling during the summer months which might have depressed prices, no?
> 
> How difficult is it to get insurance on an older car, say 4-6 years old?
> 
> Is it worth it to wait till Ramadan for the car deals (in other words another four months in the rental car) if I decide to buy new at the end of the day?


Feel free to email me and i'll show you some offers...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Feel free to email me and i'll show you some offers...


ding dong!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the offer BigJim. I have no interest in taking out loans and buying a brand new car would necessitate transferring funds from outside Dubai, something which I'm loath to do. If this was home and I knew I wasn't going anywhere I wouldn't hesitate to drop money on a new Audi or something similar. But in a place that operates on 'here today gone tomorrow' it seems best to approach cars as something easily disposable.

If I have a budget of 50K what would be the best (likely used) car for that price? One reason for leaning towards Pajeros is that for 4x4s they have a solid reputation for reliability, even among older ones. Any other contenders?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think you will get anything similar for that price. Prados and such are more expensive I reckon. The Pajero seems like your best bet if that's the kind of car you want.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It does look like (according to Dubizzle) that I can get a 4-5 year old Audi for as low as 70K. What would be the risks in owning a slightly older Audi? Maintenance costs are probably high, but I'd be more concerned about reselling it as a 7-8 year old Audi. 



Moe78 said:


> I don't think you will get anything similar for that price. Prados and such are more expensive I reckon. The Pajero seems like your best bet if that's the kind of car you want.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> It does look like (according to Dubizzle) that I can get a 4-5 year old Audi for as low as 70K. What would be the risks in owning a slightly older Audi? Maintenance costs are probably high, but I'd be more concerned about reselling it as a 7-8 year old Audi.


Hello TallyHo,

From my experience German cars are generally built very well and do last so I do not think you would have a problem in selling an older Audi.

They hold their value well and if you do not want the maintenance work to be done by Audi I can highly recommend Saluki Motorsport.

I just wish Audi would bring the RS3 here!


----------



## bader9994 (Apr 28, 2013)

from my experience i would recommend for you the following brands:
1- Economy car: any car between 1.3 and 1.8 is good for you if you drive alot like me more then 150 KM per day +
2- average use: cars between 1.8 and 3.5 + could be good for you if you u use only between office and home and one trip per week.
3- V6 cars is a good option for you in Dubai, except the V8 and V12 would be not good option if you wanna sell it later, except luxury cars like Benz and BMW and so on. 

Now let talk about resell value, Japanese cars take the number one in this market such as Toyota, Honda, Nissan and so on. this car could bring profit 30%+ like i had a camry and it's remaining balance in bank 30k i sold it for 45k, but in main time its depends on the car condition.

last i would recommend for you dont buy used car either from Pre owned show rooms if less then 2012, because no one will take it over from you and keep in mind that it's veeeery important to check if car painted or no cause that will reduce the value of car.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

If you're thinking with your head, you can't go wrong with a Toyota...


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

I love my mini !

sorry,couldn't resist


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

EmmaH said:


> If you're thinking with your head, you can't go wrong with a Toyota...


Just a shame Al Futtaim are a horrible dealer to deal with after you've bought a car.

Sorry Jimbo, but your after-sales service is piss poor.


----------

